# ACL Revision/Meniscal Reapir



## cwilson3333 (Feb 17, 2014)

Procedure: Revision ACL Reconstruction with Hamstring Autograft and
                 Medial Meniscal Repair

Billing:   CPT 29888 [failed ACL reconstruction]
             CPT 29882 [meniscal repair

Can I also bill for removal of the previous screw fixation.
Hamstring Autograft was used in the revision, but do not think this is 
billable. Should I modify 29888 with "22" for the revision.

Been doing this a long time, but like to double-check myself every now and then.

Thanks for any and all info.


----------



## nyyankees (Feb 18, 2014)

cwilson3333 said:


> Procedure: Revision ACL Reconstruction with Hamstring Autograft and
> Medial Meniscal Repair
> 
> Billing:   CPT 29888 [failed ACL reconstruction]
> ...



You can't bill autograft for any ACL. Your codes are correct 29888 and 29882 but only if screw was removed from a separate incision - if not it will be inclusive of revision. If doc documents an altered surgical field you could append the 22 mod but may have difficulty getting paid.


----------

